# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] خليك جريء ... وافتح مـشروع سنترال للإتصالات المباشرة والمحمـول ... دراسة جدوى

## أيمن خطــاب

*



كيف تبدأ مشــروع 

سنترال للإتصالات 





مقدمة   

انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة مكاتب الاتصالات الخاصة أو السنترالات الخاصة‏

و هو الانتشار الذي تواكب مع النمو الملحـوظ في قطاع الاتصالات المصرية 

خلال السنوات الماضية‏ والفكــرة مثلت لكثير من الشــباب فرصة عمل جديدة 

وباب رزق انفتح أمامهم في نفق البطالة المظلم‏ والذي محبطاً لشــباب كــثير

فكيف كانت البداية لتلك الفكرة ؟ وما هي شروط تنفيذها  ؟ وعائدها المادي ؟

أسئلة كثيرة ربما مازالت تدور في ذهن كثيرين من شباب يبحث فقط عن فرصه 

ويفكرون بتنفيذ فكرة مشروع صغير يدر عليهم دخلاً يواجهون به ضيق الحياة 

وسنجيب على تلك الأسئلة إن شاء الله من خلال دراسة الجدوى لهذا المشروع




مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية
لمشــــــــروع سنـتـــــــرال

تكلفة المشروع الإجمالية 
15 ألف ج+إيجار المحل






أهمية المشروع 

مما لا شك فيه أنه الآن في وقتنا الحالي لا تتجول في أي حي أو شارع إلاّّ وتجد  سنترال يوفر خدمة الاتصالات لأفراد الحي ..، وهذه السنترالات توفر خدمات قد تكون غير متوافرة لدى الجميع في المنازل كخدمة الاتصال الدولي أو المحلي للمحافظات ..، أو خدمة تحويل المكالمات للمنازل. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن هذا المشروع يوفر عائد جيد ومربح للقائمين عليه..




الإمكانيات المطلوب توافرها 


1. وجود سنترال تابع للشركة المصرية للاتصالات في الحي الذي سيتم إنشاء المشروع فيه. 
2. وجود محل يصلح لإقامة السنترال فيه (إيجار أو تمليك). 
3. وجود خطوط تليفونية أرضية خالية في السنترال الرئيسي الذي سيتبعه مشروعك. 
3. تصريح ببيع الخدمة التليفونية بتكلفة قدرها عشرة آلاف جنيه (10 آلاف). 
4. جهاز سويتش (محول). 




خطوات إنشاء المشروع 


 يبدأ المشروع باختيار منطقة بها سنترال تابع للشركة المصرية للاتصالات، ثم تأجير أو شراء محل لإقامة السنترال الخاص بالمشروع فيه، ثم التوجه للشكة للحصول على تصريح ببيع الخدمة التليفونية بتأمين وتكلفة قدرها عشرة آلاف جنيه تدفع للشركة المصرية للاتصالات. 

بعد ذلك يتم تركيب جهاز السنترال الرئيسي KX-TES 824، وهو عبارة عن 3 خطوط خارجي من الشركة المصرية للاتصالات، و 8 خطوط داخلية. كما يلزم عدد 2 خط أرضي بالسنترال مزودة بخدمات المؤتمرات (خاصية تحويل المكالمات للمنازل أو الكبائن)، وخدمة إظهار رقم الطالب وخدمة الاشتراك الدولي، بالإضافة إلى خدمة الكود المحلي. 

بعد ذلك يجب أن يكون السنترال (المشروع) مزود بآلات تليفون بها إمكانية تشغيل تلك الخدمات كزر (الفلاش) و(*) و(#) مثلاً. كذلك يجب وجود جهاز تحويل (سويتش)، وهذا الجهاز يقسم الخط إلى خطين فتستطيع سحب أكثر من خط في نفس الوقت، وهذا الجهاز تبلغ تكلفته ( 1900 جنيه مصري). 

يتم حساب قيمه المكالمات حسب كل محافظة أو دولة، ولحساب سع الدقيقة في كل منها برجاء مراجعة السنترال بأسعار المحافظات والبعد الزمني لكل محافظه، وكذلك أسعار الدول. يمكن أن تقوم بتزويد السنترال ببرنامج حساب المكالمات، وهذا يلزمه توافر جهاز كمبيوتر. وبذلك يكون مشروعك قد اكتمل...




خدمات إضافية يقدمها السنترال 

يجب توفير خدمة الاتصال بتليفون محمول في السنترال، ويتم ذلك بالاتفاق مع مندوب إحدى شركات المحمول وذلك للاشتراك في عدد 2 خط (بيزنس نظام فواتير) وتختار ما يناسب إمكانياتك ومشروعك. والمكسب الصافي لساعة التحدث على التليفون المحمول هو 12 جنيه على كل ساعة. 

توفير كروت شحن للتليفون المحمول وكروت الاتصال المنزلي (المدفوعة مقدماً)، وذلك بالاتفاق مع مندوبي الشركات التي توفر تلك الخدمات، حيث يمكن أن تبلغ تكلفة الحصول على تلك الكروت حوالي (ألف جنيه)، مع العلم أن صاحب مشروع السنترال يحصل على نسبة من بيع تلك الكروت. 

الدراسة منقولة للفائدة
وتم التنسيق والإعــداد
بواســطــــــــــــــــة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



كيف تتعاقد مع الشركة المصرية للإتصالات ؟؟

( الشروط / الأوراق المطلوبة / التصاريح )








 أولاً شروط عامة   

 1.الإعلان عن بيع هذه الخدمة بصورة ظاهرة و يسهل للجمهور رؤيتها و تحمل شعار  الشركة و رقم التصريح مع الإلتزام بالحصول على نسبة زيادة من الطالب لا تتجاوز ( 25% للخدمة الدولية / 50 % لخدمة النداء الآلى محافظات / 100 % للخدمة المحلية ) من تعريفة الشركة فى هذه الخدمات و ما يطرأ عليها من تغييرات و تكون لوحة الأسعار  بمكان ظاهر للجمهور  . 

2. أن يكون المكتب بالدور الأرضى و له باب يطل على الشارع مباشرة و ليس به اى   ابواب داخلية تفتح على مكان آخر (شقة أو محل) .

3. أن تكون مساحة المكتب تسمح براحة الجمهور و لا تقل عن (15) متر مربع . 

4. أن يكون المكتب مؤسس بطريقة ملائمة لإستقبال العملاء .

5. وجود سجل تجارى و بطاقة ضريبية النشاط بهما إتصالات فقط 

6. تحرير إيصال مختوماً بخاتم المكتب و بأرقام مسلسلة لطالبى الخدمة المؤداة له على أن يتضمن ذلك المدة و قيمتها النقدية . 

7 .ضرورة وجود كابينة للمحافظة على سرية المكالمات 

8. أن يسدد المكتب مبلغ10,000 جنيها (عشرة آلاف جنيه) و هو الحد الأدنى للتأمين نقدا أو بشيك مقبول الدفع أو بخطاب ضمان بنكى نهائى سارى المفعول بصفة مبدئية للتعاقد على تليفونين دوليين كحد أقصى و فى حالة رغبة المكتب فى زيادة عدد الخطوط الدولية أو المحلية يسدد 10,000 جنيها عن كل تليفون دولى أو محلى على أن يزداد هذا التأمين إلى ما يعادل مجموع استهلاك شهرين

9. عدم إستخدام هذه الخدمة او إستعما ل الخط التليفونى موضوع هذا التصريح بطريقة منافية للآداب العامة أو القانون و عدم إفشاء سرية المكالمات التليفونية التى تمت عن طريقه مع المسئولية القانونية عما يترتب مخالفة ذلك

10 .سداد الفواتير المستحقة عن هذه الخدمات فى المواعيد التى تحددها الشركة فى شأن بيع  الخدمة للجمهور و لا يجوز تقسيط أى مديونية دولية إلا فى حالة تصفية الحساب و إلغاء  التصريح .

11. يراعى تدوين أرقام التليفونات المصرح بها على اللافتة الخاصة بالمكتب .

12. يعلق التصريح فى مكان ظاهر بالمكتب .


ثانياً شروط خاصة   


1. الإلتزام التام بإستخدام الخطوط التليفونية موضوع هذا التصريح فى تنفيذ المكالمات الدولية سواء مباشرة من مقر المكتب أو بتحويلها لتليفون الطالب عن طريق الشبكة الدولية للشركة المصرية للإتصالات و لا يجوز إستخدام أى طريقة أو تكنولوجيا أخرى فى تنفيذ المكالمات من شأنها الإضرار بمال الشركة. 

2. عدم إستخدام الكروت الأجنبية بأى شكل ظاهر أو مستتر أو ترويجها سواء بالبيع المباشر أو السماح بالتداول مع آخرين عن طريق المكتب أو عن طريق الىخرين و يعتبر القيام بذلك عملا غير مشروعا يترتب عليه الإضرار بالمال العام للشركة مع مسئولية صاحب المكتب القانونية أمام اى جهة عند مخالفة ذلك . 

3. يحق للشركة المصرية للإتصالات خلاف البند السابق – مصادرة كامل التأمين المودع و إلغاء هذا التصريح  وما يترتب عليه من رفع كافة التليفونات موضوع هذا التصريح او الخاصة بالمكتب نهائيا بالإضافة إلى الإلتزام بالتعويض المادى و النقدى الذى تقرره الشركة بسبب ما وقع عليها من أضرار من اى ممارسات غير مشروعة فى تنفيذ المكالمات . 

4. الإلتزام بعدم إستخدام التليفونات موضوع التصريح فى تحويل المكالمات الدولية الى أى مكتب آخر يقوم بهذا النشاط .


ثالثاً مزايا التصريح  

يتم نمح خصم على الفواتير الدولية الخاصة بالمكتب بالنسب الأتية  

نسبة 5 % للعشرة الآف جنيه الأولى من الإستهلاك . 

نسبة 7 % للعشرة الآف جنيه الثانية من الإستهلاك .

نسبة 10 % للعشرة الآف جنيه الثالثة من الإستهلاك. 

نسبة 15 % للعشرة الآف جنيه الرابعة من الإستهلاك

نسبة 20% للعشرة الآف جنيه الخامسة من الإستهلاك



رابعاً  إلغاء التصريح  

 1. يحق للشركة الإلغاء الكامل لهذا التصريح فى حالة الإخلال و مخالفة هذه الشروط كليا او جزئياً او تعليمات الشركات المصرية فى شأن هذه الخدمة بصفة عامة و لا يجوز الرجوع عليها بأى تعويضات بسبب ذلك مع عدم إعادة هذا التصريح مرة أخرى او طلب تصريح جديد فى أى جهة على مستوى البلاد تحت أى مسمى. 

2. الإلتزام بسداد كافة مستحقات الشركة إن وجدت قبل تجديد هذا التصريح سنوي .


خامساً  المستندات المطلوبة للتعاقد   


1. عقد التليفون مع آخر فاتورة مسدد محلى .

2. البطاقة الضريبية او السجل التجارى .

3. البطاقة الشخصية او العائلي

4. عقد شركة تضامن (فى حالة وجود شركاء ) .

5. خطاب ضمان او إيصال سداد تأمين بمبلغ 10000 جنيه .

6. عقد إيجار موثق من الشهر العقارى .






الشروط منقولة للفائدة
وتم التنسيق والإعــداد
بواســطــــــــــــــــة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



لقاءات صحفية مع

بعض أصحاب السنترالات





 في البداية تحدث محمد الدياسطي صاحب أحد هذه السنترالات قائلا إن الفكرة ليست حديثة تماما‏,‏ فقط وجدت من قبل وخاصة في المناطق الريفية‏...‏ وإن لم تكن بالشكل الذي ظهر مؤخرا‏..‏ ومع انتشار خدمة التليفون المحمول وتوسع استخدامه علي نطاق واسع وتزايد عدد التليفونات المنزلية‏,‏ فكرت في إنشاء هذا السنترال وذهبت للشركة المصرية للاتصالات للحصول علي ترخيص‏,‏ ولم أواجه صعوبة في الحصول عليه‏,‏ مع تقديم الأوراق المطلوبة من سجل تجاري وبطاقة ضريبية ومبلغ تأمين مقداره عشرة آلاف جنيه‏,

‏ وكنت أول من ينفذها في المنطقة المحيطة بي ولاقت الفكرة إقبالا متزايدا من الجمهور نظرا لوجود سنترال حكومي واحد في هذه المنطقة‏.‏ وقد حرصت علي تقديم جميع الخدمات التي يقدمها السنترال الحكومي من الاتصال الدولي والمحلي والمحافظات والفاكس والتلغراف‏..‏ وربما مع التزايد الملحوظ في وسائل الاتصالات المصرية يكون المستقبل للقطاع الخاص لتقديم هذا النوع من الخدمات‏,‏ لأن الحكومة لن تستطيع مع تزايد السكان أن تنشئ سنترالات جديدة في كل مكان بينما يمكن للقطاع الخاص أن يقوم بهذا‏...‏ 

لذا يجب أن تشجع وزارة الاتصال هذا الاتجاه من خلال تقديم مزيد من التسهيلات للراغبين في افتتاح مشروع مماثل‏,‏ ومن ناحية أخري يجب أن يحرص القطاع الخاص أن يطور خدماته ولن يؤثر الانتشار المتزايد لهذه المكاتب علي العائد المرجو منها لمشروع خاص‏,‏ حيث إن المستخدم سيذهب إلي المكان الذي يوفر له خدمة أفضل ومد ساعات العمل لتشمل ساعات اليوم الأربع والعشرين‏.‏

أما سمير‏(18‏ سنة ـ طالب بالثانوية العامة‏)‏ فقد افتتح مع شقيقه خريج كلية الآداب قسم الفلسفة مكتبا آخر‏,‏ ويقول عن أهم شروط إنشاء مكتب اتصالات ناجح هو اختيار منطقة حيوية لا يوجد بها مكاتب اتصالات أخري‏,‏ وأرجع سبب انتشار هذا النوع من المكاتب إلي انخفاض التكلفة اللازمة لإنشائها وهي مبلغ التأمين إضافة إلي ثلاثة آلاف جنيه قيمة التعاقد علي خطين تجاريين وليس بالضرورة امتلاك مكان لإقامة المكتب بل يمكن أن يؤجر كما فعل هو وشقيقه واستأجرا محلا صغيرا بقيمة‏850‏ جنيها شهريا كما لم تكن تجهيزات كبائن الاتصال مكلفة حيث تجاوزت مبلغ الألف جنيه بقليل‏,‏ 

ومن ناحية أخري تؤكد ريم سمير‏23‏ سنة أن مكاتب الاتصالات الخاصة حلت مشكلة كبيرة لدي كثير من الأسر المصرية وهي امكانية تحويل المكالمات بأنواعها سواء للتليفون المحمول أو المحافظات إلي المنازل بعد أن ألغت كثير من الأسر خاصية النداء الآلي والتي تسمح باجراء هذه المكالمات مع ارتفاع قيمة فواتير التليفونات‏.‏

ويشترط محمد سامي صاحب أحد مكاتب الاتصالات الخاصة علي العميل الذي يرغب في تحويل مكالمات لمنزله أن يترك مبلغ تأمين بسيط لدي المكتب وهو عشرة جنيهات لعدم وجود مندوبين تحصيل لديه للقيام بمهمة تحصيل قيمة المكالمات‏.‏

وعن العائد المادي للمشروع يضيف الدياسطي أنه يقدر بقيمة‏10%‏ من قيمة الفاتورة المدفوعة ويتم السداد شهريا‏,‏ ولابد أن يحرص صاحب المكتب منذ اليوم الأول في الشهر علي ادخار مبلغ كاف لدفع قيمة الفاتورة وعدم تأجيلها لأن التأجيل يؤدي إلي قطع الخط

وعن عدد مكاتب الاتصالات الموجودة حاليا في مصر والشروط الأساسية للحصول علي التصريح يقول عبدالسلام الصواف مدير عام العلاقات التجارية الدولية بالشركة المصرية للاتصالات إن عدد مكاتب الاتصالات حتي الآن في القاهرة بلغ‏5000‏ مكتب و‏2200‏ في الاسكندرية و‏2000‏ مكتب في باقي المحافظات‏,‏ وأما الشروط الأساسية فتتلخص في وجود سجل تجاري وبطاقة ضريبية لنشاط يشمل الاتصالات والالتزام بالحصول علي زيادة محددة من الطلبات لاتتجاوز‏25%‏ للخدمة الدولية و‏ 50 % للنداء الآلي الذي يشمل طلب المحافظات والتليفون المحمول و100%‏ من الخدمة المحلية‏,‏ بالاضافة إلي بعض الشروط الأخري المتعلقة بمساحة المكان وأسلوب تأسيسه الذي يجب أن يشمل كابينة أو أكثر لضمان سرية المكالمات‏,‏ ويعلق تصريح الشركة في مكان ظاهر وبعض الشروط الأخري‏,‏ 

أما عن مزايا التصريح الذي تمنحه الشركة وهو منح خصم علي الفواتير الدولية الخاصة بالمكتب بالنسبة الآتية وهي‏5%‏ علي العشرة آلاف جنيه الأولي للمكالمات الدولية و‏7%‏ علي العشرة آلاف جنيه الثانية و‏10%‏ علي الثالثة و‏15%‏ علي الرابعة و‏20%‏ علي الرابعة والمستندات المطلوبة فهي عقد التليفون مع آخر فاتورة مسددة والبطاقة الضريبية والسجل التجاري‏,‏ بالاضافة للبطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية وخطاب ضمان أو إيصال سداد مبلغ التأمين البالغ عشرة آلاف جنيه والتي ترد للعميل في حالة توقف النشاط أو إلغاء التصريح‏,‏ وعقد شركة ضمان في حالة وجود شركاء وعقد إيجار المكان الذي سيكون به المكتب‏,‏ ومازالت طلبات افتتاح مكاتب جديدة تصل للشركة‏,‏ والنتيجة السلبية الوحيدة لانتشار هذه المكاتب هو قربها الجغرافي من بعضها البعض‏,‏ لذا طالب أصحاب مكاتب الاتصالات بأن يكون ضمن التصاريح الجديدة شرط متعلق بعدم وجود مكاتب أخري في المنطقة الجغرافية المطلوب استخراج التصريح بها‏.



اللقاءات منقولة للفائدة
وتم التنسيق والإعــداد
بواســطــــــــــــــــة

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

برافو يا ايمن 

شرح مفصل وواضح والفكرة حلوة اوى

وفعلا المشروع مربح جدا

وفكرة سهلة مش مكلفة اوى

وربنا يوفق كل الشباب وييسرلهم الحال

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> برافو يا ايمن 
> 
> شرح مفصل وواضح والفكرة حلوة اوى
> 
> وفعلا المشروع مربح جدا
> 
> وفكرة سهلة مش مكلفة اوى
> 
> وربنا يوفق كل الشباب وييسرلهم الحال



*



غاليتي .. نوجي 





تلعب المشروعات الصغيرة دوراً مهماً في عملية التنمــــــية الاقتصادية 

وتساهم المشروعات الصغيرة في الحد من ظاهرة البطالة لدى الشـــباب 

وكان الهدف الأساسي من إعداد تلك الدراسة هو توفير المعلومة اللازمة

لأي شاب يريد أن يبدأ بمشروع صغير كمشروع الاتصالات ( السنترال )

نسال الله أن تنجح تلك المشروعات الصغيرة وتحقق العائد المجدي منها

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .. لكِ خالص تحياتي العطرية 





لتكن خطواتك فى دروب الخير على رمل ندىّ 

لا يُسمع لها وقع ... ولكــــن آثارهـــا بـيـّـنة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
مشروعك أقصدك موضوعك به العديد من الدراسات تساعد الشباب المقبل على هذا المشروع البسيط الهام.. :y: 
شكرا يا أيمن على موضوعك الجميل.. .. تسلم أيدك ومجهودك.... :M (32):

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> مشروعك أقصدك موضوعك به العديد من الدراسات تساعد الشباب المقبل على هذا المشروع البسيط الهام..
> شكرا يا أيمن على موضوعك الجميل.. .. تسلم أيدك ومجهودك....




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما





 إن الهدف الأساسي من نقل تلك المعلومات ودراسات الجدوى هو مساعدة الشباب فى إنشاء المشروعات الصغيرة  وتنميتها .. وعرض مبسط للفرص المتاحة والتحديات التى تواجهها بعيداً عن الفشل فى عالم سادت فيه البطالة وأصبح فيه الحصول على وظيفة متميزة حلم بعيد المنال لدى معظم الشباب .. فالجامعات تخرج سنويا ملايين الشباب .. ورغم ذلك فإن كل شاب وفتاة من حقه أن يحلم بغدٍ أفضل .. ، أكثر إشراقا وابتساما .. ، وأن يصبح يوما ما أحد رجال الأعمال .. . لكن كيف ، ومتى ، وأين ، ولماذا ؟ كلها أسئلة تدور فى أذهاننا وخاصة الشباب الباحث عن فرصة عمل فى ظل ظروف تاهت فيها الخطى وتفرقت فيها السبل.

ويجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الكل يجمع على أن المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة تمثل قاطرة التنمية وخاصة فى البلدان ذات العمالة الكثيفة ، فقد نجحت التجربة فى دول جنوب شرق أسيا وحققت المعادلة الصعبة رغم زيادة أعداد السكان وقلة الموارد. وتشير الإحصاءات إلى أن المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة تمثل 98% من مجموع المؤسسات العاملة فى معظم دول العالم، وقد نما دور المشروعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة مع نهاية عهد الاقتصاد الموجه وتفعيل دور منظمة التجارة العالمية.

من هنا جاء اهتمامنا بالمشروعات الصغيرة باعتبارها بارقة أمل فى إيجاد فرصة عمل متميزة للشباب، وهى كذلك حاضنة رجال أعمال المستقبل، آملين فى أن يجد طلاب السنوات النهائية وخريجو الجامعات المصرية السبيل نحو مستقبل أكثر إشراقا وابتساما. بإذن الله . .




المرجــــــع 
مشروع الطرق المؤدية إلى التعليم العالى
 مركز تطوير الدراسات العليا والبحوث 
كلية الهندسة – جامعة القاهرة
المشــروعات الصغـــــيرة
الفــــرص والتحديات
د.جمال كمال الدين
 د. سيد كاسب  


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

كل  عام   وانتم   بخير 




كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك 

أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والبركات 

و إن شاء الله يكون عـيد سعيد عليكم و الأسرة الكريمة

ونكــون بمشيئة الله مجتمعين العام القادم بجبل عرفات 

مع أطيب الأمنيات الطيبة بقضاء إجازة سعيدة وممتعة 







عــــــيـد أضحــى مــبـــــارك

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------

